# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Changer l'icone d'un .jar

## cysboy

Bonjour! 

Je ne sais pas trop dans quelle section mettre ce topic... ::oops::   mais bon voil tout de mme ma question:

Je souhaiterais personnaliser l'icne de mon .jar et par extension personnaliser l'icne des fichier que ce .jar peu gnrer!

Si quelqu'un peu me donner une piste je prend! ::D:  

Merci d'avance @ toutes et tous

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Ce n'est pas possible : l'icone des jar est dfini par le systme.

a++

----------


## cysboy

ok merci! ::D:  
Et sinon pour pouvoir attribuer un icone spcial au fichier gnr par mon .jar? y - a t - il un truc? ::P:

----------


## sinok

Euh, vu que ton jar sera dispo sur plusieurs OS je doute franchement que tu trouves une mthode portable

Sinon en passant par divers launchers pour chaque OS a doit ter jouable: JSmooth pour windows, un script shell + un laucnher dfinissant l'icne  pour kde et ainsi de suite (cf les launchers utiliss par eclipse, netbeans ou encore azureus)

----------


## cysboy

merci pour vos rponses!

----------


## Seiya

Avec un dploiement via Java Web Start, tu peux associer ton prog avec des extensions. Je pense que tu peux aussi associer une icne  ces fichiers,  vrifier. Le prog aussi peut avoir une icne, installe directement sur le bureau par Java Web Start.

----------

